# Justice For Abused Rats! (Petition)



## Grotesque (Mar 19, 2014)

I'm sorry if this is in the wrong section, but I stumbled across this petition. Some of you might be interested in this. 

https://www.change.org/p/anita-alva...b-xs-share_petition-custom_msg&fb_ref=Default


----------



## Mene (Mar 13, 2015)

Just signed it. I hope that everyone here takes the time. Thank you for bringing attention to it.


----------



## Sabatea (Aug 23, 2014)

Sadly, my parents wouldn't like me to give my street address and name to sign this petition. I do hope that many of the adult members on here would be willing to sign it though! Those poor babies...


----------



## DustyRat (Jul 9, 2012)

Makes me so mad....


----------



## Aeyna (Jun 16, 2014)

I signed. This is just horrible. I need to go hug my rats


----------



## Hey-Fay (Jul 8, 2013)

This came across my fb feed earlier and I signed. I hate people. Wish I could stuff them in a washer.


----------



## dguizzy (Jun 9, 2014)

Makes me sick that people would ever think of doing this to their pets. I just don't understand people -sigh-


----------



## DustyRat (Jul 9, 2012)

Hey-Fay said:


> This came across my fb feed earlier and I signed. I hate people. Wish I could stuff them in a washer.


Total agreement.


----------



## MomToRats (Dec 25, 2014)

I signed , this Is horrible to think you would torture any pet like this


----------



## Jess <3 (Jan 23, 2014)

What kind of sick, depraved, vile person could do something so cruel and twisted and then actually take pride in their actions enough to post it online? Signed.


----------



## Akarah (Sep 2, 2014)

I signed. This is disgusting. They deserve to never have the luxury of owning any animal!


----------

